# Senior Pictures--- Need Photographer for Maui



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

My Daughter has asked if we would get her Senior Pictures taken while we are in Maui next summer…. Can anyone recommend  someone that they have heard great things about or that you have personally used….

thanks...


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 5, 2015)

Aloha! Sent you a PM regarding your question.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 5, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Aloha! Sent you a PM regarding your question.



Bummer, I did not get it….


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 5, 2015)

Check again, Sugarcubesea. Not sure what went wrong before…


----------



## easyrider (Nov 7, 2015)

I haven't used this company but they have a free photo shoot coupon in Maui deals. It looks like they have been around for over 20 years.

http://www.bettertogetherphotography.com/


http://mauideals.org/better-together-photography/


Bill


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have not used this photographer before, but was thinking about using them for some family pics when we go in January.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 7, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Aloha! Sent you a PM regarding your question.



Do you have a personal experience with a photographer? I would like to get family pics done when we are on Maui in January. I would be interested in who you are referring too.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 7, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Check again, Sugarcubesea. Not sure what went wrong before…



Thanks, I got the PM


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 7, 2015)

easyrider said:


> I haven't used this company but they have a free photo shoot coupon in Maui deals. It looks like they have been around for over 20 years.
> 
> http://www.bettertogetherphotography.com/
> 
> ...



Bill,  thanks


----------



## luv_maui (Nov 7, 2015)

We personally used Mariah Milan in August for our son's senior high school pictures.  She was very nice and very good pictures.  We received a flash drive with all the pictures & rights to print.  Cost was on the higher side (approx $600-$700) but we felt well worth the cost.  She helped with a fantastic location in our area, helped with posing, etc.  we got 88 *.jpg; just google her name and you can see her portfolio.

Email me if you have other questions but we loved the entire experience with her.  Highly recommend her if the price is acceptable.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 7, 2015)

NYGiants, I have not personally used a photographer on Maui but I do spend a lot of time on Maui and know some folks that live there full time. I'll send you a PM….


----------



## lily28 (Nov 9, 2015)

If you stay at marriott maui ocean club, there is an onsite photographer who take pictures around the resort and on the beach for guests free and you get one 5x7 picture free. You can also get all the pictures on a CD. I paid $128 in July and my brother paid $178 in October for about 68 pictures


----------



## luv_maui (Nov 10, 2015)

lily28 said:


> If you stay at marriott maui ocean club, there is an onsite photographer who take pictures around the resort and on the beach for guests free and you get one 5x7 picture free. You can also get all the pictures on a CD. I paid $128 in July and my brother paid $178 in October for about 68 pictures



If you attend the marriott presentation one of the free gift options was the onsite photographer.  Free CD of all the pictures, but there are add-on costs for things like sunset time, more than a couple of people, etc.  Their pictures weren't bad, lots of foliage on property And the beach is right there.  However, how they keep their costs down is that they don't professionally edit their pictures.  When reviewing with them they suggested an editing software and even spent a couple of minutes showing us.  Also, amount of time I think was about 30 minutes.  So their prices are very affordable, but it is amazing what professional editing adds to the pictures.  We thought the pictures we got for attending the presentation to be nice, but not great.  Hey, you get what you pay for.

My son to this day doesn't like the big sweat spot on his shirt that still needs to be edited out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 10, 2015)

easyrider said:


> I haven't used this company but they have a free photo shoot coupon in Maui deals. It looks like they have been around for over 20 years.
> 
> http://www.bettertogetherphotography.com/
> 
> ...



Bill,

Thanks, I not only want the senior pictures but family pictures as well...


----------



## TFTG (Nov 10, 2015)

luv_maui said:


> If you attend the marriott presentation one of the free gift options was the onsite photographer.  Free CD of all the pictures, but there are add-on costs for things like sunset time, more than a couple of people, etc.  Their pictures weren't bad, lots of foliage on property And the beach is right there.  However, how they keep their costs down is that they don't professionally edit their pictures.  When reviewing with them they suggested an editing software and even spent a couple of minutes showing us.  Also, amount of time I think was about 30 minutes.  So their prices are very affordable, but it is amazing what professional editing adds to the pictures.  We thought the pictures we got for attending the presentation to be nice, but not great.  Hey, you get what you pay for.
> 
> My son to this day doesn't like the big sweat spot on his shirt that still needs to be edited out.



At the Marriott, we attended the sales presentation and selected the photo package.  The photographer I believe is Upcountry Photography (?) and we were happy with the pictures we got (~65) and even happier we didn't have to pay for them. We did this session in 2014.

On our most recent trip in September 2015, we took family pictures through the Hyatt Residence Club photographer, Forever Maui and ended up purchasing the digital picture package (~$450).  

Both of these photographers were good, but if I had to pick one I would recommended Forever Maui, as the pictures we got from them were a lot nicer and edited, as someone mentioned above.


----------



## luv_maui (Nov 10, 2015)

RandyS84 said:


> At the Marriott, we attended the sales presentation and selected the photo package.  The photographer I believe is Upcountry Photography (?) and we were happy with the pictures we got (~65) and even happier we didn't have to pay for them. We did this session in 2014.
> 
> On our most recent trip in September 2015, we took family pictures through the Hyatt Residence Club photographer, Forever Maui and ended up purchasing the digital picture package (~$450).
> 
> Both of these photographers were good, but if I had to pick one I would recommended Forever Maui, as the pictures we got from them were a lot nicer and edited, as someone mentioned above.



Yes, we had upcountry photography take senior pictures under the promotion, so free.  However, we paid an upgrade fee of $50 for sunset time vs. earlier times, including pictures of both our kids and some of our family.  And yes, the pictures were fine, certainly better than I could take, but also certainly not edited.  They even told us when we picked up the pictures that's how they keep their prices low.  And even told us the economical software they recommend for editing.  We had already scheduled a professional photographer (Mariah Milan) , but thought it wouldn't hurt to have the free ones as well since it was our gift for attending the marriott timeshare presentation.

And yes, our professional photographer was more a lot more money (~$600) but much better pictures, more time with us, including breathtaking views just north of the marriott - a suggestion place from our professional photographer.

the Marriott photographer (upcountry photography ) does a decent job, especially considering the prices they charge (if not under the free gift for attending presentation) and free is certainly a great price for attending the Marriott presentation.  I would certainly recommend the Upcountry Photography for those looking for a value priced photographer.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks, I not only want the senior pictures but family pictures as well...



Your welcome. I was going through the maui deals for an upcoming trip and saw your link and their add. I guess the timing was good.

Bill


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 11, 2015)

luv_maui said:


> We personally used Mariah Milan in August for our son's senior high school pictures.  She was very nice and very good pictures.  We received a flash drive with all the pictures & rights to print.  Cost was on the higher side (approx $600-$700) but we felt well worth the cost.  She helped with a fantastic location in our area, helped with posing, etc.  we got 88 *.jpg; just google her name and you can see her portfolio.
> 
> Email me if you have other questions but we loved the entire experience with her.  Highly recommend her if the price is acceptable.



Thank you for the recommendation for Mariah Milan. I  went onto her site and I did not see any examples of senior pictures…Is there another area that you can review past sessions?


thanks again


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 11, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Your welcome. I was going through the maui deals for an upcoming trip and saw your link and their add. I guess the timing was good.
> 
> Bill



I'm going to use them for the family pictures...


----------



## luv_maui (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you for the recommendation for Mariah Milan. I  went onto her site and I did not see any examples of senior pictures…Is there another area that you can review past sessions?
> 
> 
> thanks again



Found the seniors part of her website here:

http://mariahmilan.com/blog/category/seniors/


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 12, 2015)

luv_maui said:


> Found the seniors part of her website here:
> 
> http://mariahmilan.com/blog/category/seniors/



Thanks, I had looked an could not find these pics previously...


----------



## lakeshearers (Nov 14, 2015)

We used Karma Hill for our daughter's photos while we were in Maui!  It was a great experience.

http://karmahill.com/maui-senior-portraits


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 14, 2015)

Quite different poses from my Senior Photos.   

Guess things have changed a bit over the years.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 3, 2016)

I know I'm a bit late to reporting out who I used but we choose Bruce Wheeler, as our photographer.  He was great and did a fabulous job, we were very please and I would highly recommend him.

Thanks again to all who helped me plan this vacation and choose a photographer...

http://www.maui-angels.com/photographics.html


----------

